

How Technical Advisors Can Help Non-Technical Founders - walterbell
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2014/8/21/how-technical-advisors-can-help-non-technical-founders.html

======
walterbell
Good advice from the article:

 _" This happens all the time on the funding and business side--where someone
experienced in business helps two developers figure out a funding or revenue
strategy, intros them to customers, etc. I haven't seen it done much on the
technical side, but there's a huge opportunity out there to help promising
ideas connect to the technical community."_

